# Best bit for sensitive mouth?



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm working with a very green broke horse, and he has a very soft mouth, and he gets frustrated if I try to keep contact on him or any kind of half halt, I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions for a very gentle bit for him, I now have him in a egg butt French link, and I feel like I need something a little more gentle for him, thank you!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Myler bits or a happy mouth bit. Maybe he'd like a roller. 

How exactly do you ride him, can you explain what you do with your body and hands?


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

I try to keep very light contact with him, but other him being so green I'm starting to overexagerate bending and flexing, I try and stay stead with my hands and quiet wih my seat, he moves great off my leg and seat but can just be a little fussy with his head.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't change my bit. Maybe a 3 piece snaffle with a roller? That all I'd change. I'd just keep working on that contact, keeping my arms steady but soft. When I was having similar issues with a horse, I'd ask for the half-halt with my wrists and just slowly turn them in, the horse would bring her nose in and half-halt with minimal fuss. Some horses just need super light cues to the bit. My 4 year old likes her cues just from the opening and closing of my hands.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Have you checked his mouth to make sure the bit is the right size and isn't interfering with his palate? When did you get his teeth done last?

And you aren't keeping the reins too short, or pulling back right? 

Do you have a video we could watch?


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your input! I put him in a regular joint rubber Dee today and he actually seemed much for comfortable in it, less fussy and more accepting of light contact, who knows it could just be the day, but he was a pretty happy baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

Whilst some bits are obviously more severe than others, bear in mind that even the mildest of bits can be very severe in the wrong hands.... 

I hope you can nurture that soft mouth - he sounds so honest!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe he prefers the single joint. it's quite possible even though a double joint is "softer" in most cases.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm working with a mustang now that is very sensitive to a bit so I moved her down to a side pull for the time being.


----------

